# Keeping Horn Guards Secure



## 4capretti (Jun 12, 2011)

Are there any suggestions for keeping horn guards from slipping off? I was thinking a band of Velcro. This is my second post on this topic. Wasn't sure if the first went through okay.
Thanks,
4Capretti


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Duct tape- pretty good.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My boys have never had horns but I wonder about a silicone like caulking.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I think most people are using a couple of wraps of duct tape to hold them on for longer periods of time.


----------

